# Rampar?



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

i have an old-school roadie hanging up in my garage... all it says is rampar. it's got a double crankset, but no FD, and the shifters are mounted on the frame itself. does anyone know anything about this bike? i will try to get pictures soon.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Ra*leigh *M*ade and Ap*pr*oved = RAMPAR

I am not sure where they got that final "A" but it was a low end Raleigh made in Taiwan about the time that Raleigh of England (early to mid '70s as I recall) started to shut down and Raleigh of America needed some low end bikes.

Even for the time they were pretty low quality. About the least expensive thing a bike shop would carry.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

so in other words its a piece and i might as well just toss it?


----------



## Straightblock (Jan 30, 2004)

*MB1 nailed it*



MB1 said:


> *Ra*leigh *M*ade and Ap*pr*oved = RAMPAR
> 
> Even for the time they were pretty low quality. About the least expensive thing a bike shop would carry.


It was Raleigh's feeble attempt to keep a sub-$100 "ten speed" in their line when the Record and Grand Prix got too pricey for the entry-level crowd. Chainrings that couldn't be straightened, scarey flexy brakes, steel rims that were so poorly made there was no way to true the wheels, which made the brakes even worse.

Don't put any money into it. If the tires hold air, use it to return movies to Blockbuster on rainy days, or just donate it to Goodwill if it's rideable.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Oh, I don't know.*



revmonkey said:


> so in other words its a piece and i might as well just toss it?


It is kind of a sled but seems to me it would make a perfectly good town bike/fixte. Just don't think it is ever going to be a performance bike or anything valuable.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Depends,*



revmonkey said:


> so in other words its a piece and i might as well just toss it?


on what you're looking for. I found one for $5 at a garage sale and made it into a great fixie that I ride a lot. It's a low-end frame, but not complete junk like the typical department store bike. If it's not beat up somebody may be able to use it.

BTW, I always understood that RAMPAR originally stood for *R*aleigh of *AM*erica *PAR*ts, and the name was first used for accessories sold in shops that carried Raleigh, and was later applied to the Taiwan-made bikes when Raleigh wouldn't let R of Am use the Raleigh name for bikes made outside England.


----------



## revmonkey (Apr 16, 2006)

cavilia, maxing it a fixie might be a project i'm interested in undertaking. do you have any buildups you could show me?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

revmonkey said:


> so in other words its a piece and i might as well just toss it?


STOP! Don't do anything rash!! Toss a bike... what a strange concept...

It sounds like this could have "standard" threading on most stuff. Can anyone confirm or deny?

Steps to Fixiedom:

1. Strip 'er down
2. Put most of the stuff in a box to store in a forgotten corner of your attic. Save the front brake and related hardware. Save one chainring. I'd recommend the small one.
3. Go to a bike shop and buy a cog. chain and tubes
4. Go to Walmart and buy new tires for $8/ea (Walmart tubes suck. Stay away from them)
5. Clean everything up and put it back together.
6. Ride the snaught out of it.

Inspiration:

http://www.cyclofiend.com/ssg/

Pay close attention to the fixies made from cheap old road bikes. They are my favorites.

HAVE FUN WITH THE PROJECT!

- FBB


----------

